# Documentary - Mok Gar Kung Fu



## xinyiaog (Jan 15, 2012)

Always wanted to see Mok Gar in action.Found this is youku.com.

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA1MTM3NTM2.html[/video]

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA1MTQ1NDY4.html[/video]

[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA1MTU0NDg0.html[/video]

Thanks


----------



## clfsean (Jan 15, 2012)

That's great stuf!!!

Love to see the not as well known Southern styles documented!!


----------



## xinyiaog (Jan 27, 2012)

Youtube links for the above videos -


----------



## Jenna (Jan 27, 2012)

Some Chinese forms are simply delicious to watch.  Thank you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool, thanks


----------

